
Steve Jobs tells iPhone buyers to drop dead - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/apple/steve-jobs-tells-iphone-buyers-to-drop-dead-297122.php
======
pg
Oops: <http://www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/>

